# Sticky - TUG Ratings of Diamond Resorts



## TUGBrian

Our list of Diamond Resorts in the TUG resort review database






						Top Rated diamond resorts timeshare resorts reviewed by owners
					

Top Rated diamond resorts timeshare resorts reviewed by owners



					tug2.com
				




List of Hilton Vacation Club Resorts on TUG






						Top Rated hilton vacation timeshare resorts reviewed by owners
					

Top Rated hilton vacation timeshare resorts reviewed by owners



					tug2.com
				





do not hesitate to contact me or the review managers for mistakes/changes/updates/etc to be made to these resort pages!


List of all DRI Timeshare resales, rentals and Exchanges in the TUG marketplace:

https://tug2.com/MarketplaceClassif...d&ForSale=True&ForRent=True&ForExchange=True&


----------



## pedro47

Please add Greensprings Vacation Resort and The Historic Powhatan Resort to your list.
Both are located in Williamsburg, Virginia.


----------



## TUGBrian

done...are the descriptions etc still valid?  or did the resorts get completely redone with purchase?


----------



## csalter2

*This assistance comes at a cost*



Oneparatrooper said:


> Just found an excellent site that is for Diamond members, a private service offered to members to help them operate their membership correctly, I have joined and a Tutor phoned me immediately to see how they can help me, they are not selling anything, just an Advisory Service, AT LAST, SOMEONE WHO WANTS TO HELP.



If you are a DRI owner or new MGV owner avoid this website. It costs money to get advice that you can get right on this board or on our DRI members Facebook page. For us Americans, you would pay more than double the price for this "help" as this person is from England and charges in pounds.  

All posts from this poster are sales posts. 
Not a good deal at all!!!!


----------



## winger

For Orlando, please add Grand Villa (formerly Cypress Point Phase II and Mystic Dunes.

Also, since Grand Beach Phase II is simply the last bldg (#8) of the Grand Beach complex (Phase I is made up of bldgs #1-7), why can't Grand Beach Phase II just be renamed to Grand Beach?


----------



## TUGBrian

winger said:


> For Orlando, please add Grand Villa (formerly Cypress Point Phase II and Mystic Dunes.
> 
> Also, since Grand Beach Phase II is simply the last bldg (#8) of the Grand Beach complex (Phase I is made up of bldgs #1-7), why can't Grand Beach Phase II just be renamed to Grand Beach?



guess I missed this earlier, while GB1 and GB2 are listed as two separate resorts in II, ive added the link to each others resort review page so that they can easily be found by someone browsing the other phase etc.


----------



## VegasBella

I'm confused. According to this list, TUG only lists 20 resorts but Diamond boasts that they have over 300.


----------



## Zephyr88

*DRI California Resorts*

Here's a current list of the 20 DRI California resorts:

Tahoe Seasons Resort
Tahoe Beach and Ski Club
RVC's Cimarron Golf Resort, Palm Springs
Riviera Shores Resort
Riviera Oaks Resort & Racquet Club
Riviera Beach & Spa Resort
Palm Canyon Resort
Oasis Resort
Lodge at Lake Tahoe
Grand Pacific Resorts Carlsbad Seapointe
Grand Pacific Resorts at Squaw Valley
Grand Pacific Resorts at Coronado Beach
Grand Pacific Resorts at Carlsbad Inn
Grand Pacific Resorts – RiverPointe Napa
Grand Pacific Resorts – Palisades
Grand Pacific Resorts – Mountain Retreat
Desert Isle of Palm Springs 
San Luis Bay Inn
Marquis Villas Resort
Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

VegasBella said:


> I'm confused. According to this list, TUG only lists 20 resorts but Diamond boasts that they have over 300.



Diamond counts resorts where they have an inventory swapping arrangement or affiliation.  So Diamonds includes, for example, all of the Vacation Internationale and Raintree properties.


----------



## VegasBella

I guess the issue is what counts as a Diamond resort? If Diamond manages it then isn't it a Diamond resort? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47

I think they only count resorts that actually manage and control.


----------



## Zephyr88

Below is a current list of all the DRI resort locations (from their website).  Many of these locations have multiple DRI resorts (i.e. California has 20 DRI resorts).

NORTH AMERICA
•	Arizona
•	California 
•	Colorado
•	Florida 
•	Hawaii
•	Idaho
•	Indiana
•	Kansas
•	Louisiana
•	Maine
•	Maryland
•	Massachusetts
•	Michigan
•	Missouri
•	Nevada
•	New Hampshire
•	New Mexico 
•	North Carolina 
•	Ohio 
•	Oregon 
•	Pennsylvania
•	South Carolina
•	Tennessee
•	Texas
•	Utah
•	Virginia 
•	Washington
•	Wisconsin
•	CANADA

MEXICO, CARIBBEAN, CENTRAL & SOUTH AMERICA
•	Brazil
•	Caribbean
   o	Bahamas
   o	Dominican Republic
   o	Jamaica
   o	St Maarten
•	Costa Rica
•	Mexico

EUROPE
•	Austria
•	Bulgaria
•	England
•	Finland
•	France
•	Germany
•	Greece
•	Ireland
•	Italy
•	Malta
•	Norway 
•	Portugal 
   o	Madeira
•	Scotland
•	Spain 
   o	Balearic Islands 
   o	Mainland Spain 
   o	Canary Islands 
•	Wales

ASIA & AUSTRALIA
•	Australia
•	China
•	Hong Kong
•	India
•	Japan
•	Indonesia
•	Malaysia
•	Singapore
•	Thailand

AFRICA
•	Kenya
•	South Africa


----------



## VegasBella

Here's what Diamond says about their 300+ destinations:
"*92 managed resorts, 210 affiliated properties and four cruise itineraries*"
link: https://www.diamondresorts.com/about.aspx

The first resort on the Tug list linked above is Fairway Villa in HI. It's marked as ClubAffiliated on the Diamond website. see: https://www.diamondresorts.com/Fairway-Villa

All of the Grand Pacific Resorts are marked as ClubAffiliated but none are listed as Diamond properties on TUG. see Palisades: https://www.diamondresorts.com/Grand-Pacific-Resorts-Palisades

The second one on the TUG list is Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort. On the Diamond website it is NOT listed as ClubAffiliated. see: https://www.diamondresorts.com/Rentals/lake-tahoe-vacation-resort

I was thinking that maybe this ClubAffiliated business might explain the differences in how TUG was listing resorts but it doesn't explain that.

From what I understand, last year Diamond acquired both Monarch Grand Vacations properties as well as Grand Pacific Resorts properties. Yet I don't think any of those are listed as Diamond properties in the TUG database. Or maybe they acquired MGV and made some other arrangement with Grand Pacific. I know Diamond manages some properties they don't own... it's a confusing system. Not sure how the TUG database should categorize Diamond.


----------



## Zephyr88

VegasBella said:


> Here's what Diamond says about their 300+ destinations:
> "*92 managed resorts, 210 affiliated properties and four cruise itineraries*"



Looks like only the "managed" resorts are actually listed as "Diamond" in Interval International.


----------



## TUGBrian

anyone have a list of just the 92 "managed" resorts?

at first glance I dont see that readily available on their website?


----------



## TUGBrian

going off the examples above...


I cant find a separate website for the fairway villas resort...this would lead me to believe its a diamond resort?  (surely if it were managed/owned by someone else it would be listed somewhere)

Grand Pacific resorts most certainly are their own brand.


Lake tahoe vacation resort is the same as the first one, the only links/websites go to diamond sites.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

TUGBrian said:


> going off the examples above...
> 
> 
> I cant find a separate website for the fairway villas resort...this would lead me to believe its a diamond resort?  (surely if it were managed/owned by someone else it would be listed somewhere)
> 
> Grand Pacific resorts most certainly are their own brand.
> 
> 
> Lake tahoe vacation resort is the same as the first one, the only links/websites go to diamond sites.



I believe Fairway Villas is a Vacation Internationale resort.

This is from the FAQ on the DRI website.  I couldn't find a similar list for the European Collection.  Perhaps someone else will contribute that.

*****

US Collection - What resorts are in the US Collection?

    Bent Creek Golf Village, Gatlinburg, TN
    Cypress Point Resort & Villas, Orlando, FL
    Daytona Beach Regency, Daytona Beach, FL
    Desert Paradise Resort, Las Vegas, NV
    Dunes Village Resort, SC*
    Flamingo Beach Club and Villas, St. Maarten
    Grand Beach Resort, Orlando, FL
    Greensprings Vacation Resort, Williamsburg, VA
    Historic Powhatan Resort, Williamsburg, VA
    Island Links Resort, Hilton Head, SC
    Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort, Lake Tahoe, CA
    London Bridge Resort, Lake Havasu, AZ
    Marquis Villas, Palm Springs, CA
    Mystic Dunes Resort and Golf, FL
    Polo Towers Villas and Suites, Las Vegas, NV
    Ridge on Sedona Golf Resort, Sedona, AZ
    Ridge Pointe Tahoe, Lake Tahoe, CA
    Royal Palm Beach Resort, St. Maarten
    San Luis Bay Inn, Avila Beach, CA*
    Sedona Springs Resort, Sedona, AZ
    Sedona Summit, Sedona, AZ
    Scottsdale Links Resort, Scottsdale, AZ
    Scottsdale Villa Mirage, Scottsdale, AZ
    Suites at Fall Creek, Branson, MO
    Villas at Poco Diablo, Sedona, AZ
    Villas de Santa Fe, Santa Fe, NM
    Villas of Sedona, Sedona, AZ
    Tahoe Seasons Resort in South Lake, CA*
    Palm Canyon Resort & Spa, CA*
    Desert Isle of Palm Springs, CA*
    Riviera Beach Resort & Spa, CA*
    Riviera Shores Resort, CA*
    Rivera Oaks Resort & Racquet Club, CA* 

*****

Hawaii Collection - What resorts are in the Hawaii Collection?

• Ka'anapali Beach Club, Maui, HI
• Polo Towers Villas, Las Vegas, NV
• Sedona Summit, Sedona, AZ
• The Point at Poipu, Kauai, HI 

******

What are the Pacific Monarch (PMR) resort properties?

Pacific Monarch resorts are as follows :

•         Cabo Azul Resort in San Jose del Cabo, Mexico
•         Cancun Resort in Las Vegas, NV
•         Cedar Breaks Lodge & Spa in Brian Head, UT
•         Desert Isle of Palm Springs in Palm Springs, CA
•         Palm Canyon Resort & Spa in Palm Springs, CA
•         Riviera Beach & Spa Resort in Capistrano Beach, CA
•         Riviera Shores Resort in Capistrano Beach, CA
•         Riviera Oaks Resort & Racquet Club in Ramona, CA
•         Tahoe Seasons Resort in South Lake Tahoe, CA

******

What are the Aegean Blue resort properties?

There are five resorts; four located on the Greek island of Crete and one on the Greek island of Rhodes. 

The resorts are:

    Grand Leoniki, Crete
    Leoniki Residence, Crete
    Village Heights Golf Resort, Crete
    The Village Holiday Club, Crete
    Sun Beach Holiday Club, Rhodes

I think these are affiliate only - no ownership by any of the Diamond Trusts.


----------



## TUGBrian

neat that the hawaii collection has resorts from arizona and vegas in it!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

TUGBrian said:


> neat that the hawaii collection has resorts from arizona and vegas in it!



There's a bit of history underlying that. I've gotten a bit foggy on the details, so I will readily stand corrected.

The Kaanapali Beach Club and Point at Poipu were originally deeloped as limited partnerships managed by the same general partner.  That general partner was acquired by Sunterra. Sunterra already had set up Club Sunterra, but for various reasons, Sunterra did not fold the Maui and Kauai properties into Club Sunterra.  Instead they branded them as Embassy Vacation Resorts, along with properties in Scottsdale, Lake Tahoe, and Orlando.  

Embassy Vacation Resorts never got traction as a brand name and eventually after Doubletree acquired the Embassy name, the EVR branding was eliminated.  After trying unsuccessfully to sell the Hawaii properties to Hilton, Sunterra bought out the limited partners and rebranded the resorts as Club Sunterra properties.  But because Club Sunterra had its own collection of resorts, they couldn't just fold the Hawaii into the rest of Club Sunterra without major problems, many oif which stemmed from preserving the reservation rights that were embedded in the ownership arrangements in the US trust.

So Sunterra set up the Sunterra Hawaii trust as a parallel trust with the current trust. Sunterra dubbed their old collection the "US Trust" and the two Hawaii properties the "Hawaii Trust".  When Diamond took over Sunterra after Sunterra was going down in flames, they retained the distinction.

Then when Diamond had other resorts at Jockey Club and Sedona that they thought deserved "elite" branding, Diamond added those to the Hawaii collection.  And so the Hawaii collection is really more an upper tier designation than the US collection.  On the sales floor they market the two "Collections" (i.e., trusts) in that manner.


----------



## TUGBrian

oh im sure you know way better than I do, i just found that funny (legitimate or not).

we can edit the titles and search query so that it will return the correct resorts just for DRI....as soon as we can figure out which resorts SHOULD have the dri name on them!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

TUGBrian said:


> oh im sure you know way better than I do, i just found that funny (legitimate or not).
> 
> we can edit the titles and search query so that it will return the correct resorts just for DRI....as soon as we can figure out which resorts SHOULD have the dri name on them!



I think the key will be linking to a "collection".  Any resort in which DRI has an equity stack, direct or indirect, will be in a DRI trust (aka, "collection"). If it is not in a "collection" it is an affiliate resort, managed by another entity.


----------



## Zephyr88

Brian,

I'm a deeded owner at two DRI controlled resorts.  So I don't have points in the DRI Club or access to "The Club" website like Steve does.

However, Wikepedia has an entry on Diamond Resorts International at:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diamond_Resorts_International#California 

Half way down the page it lists the DRI resorts.  The list indicates which resorts are only "affiliates" and which are not.  However, the list is not current (missing many of the newer acquisitions).  But it may help you get started in updating the TUG DRI listings.

Hope this is helpful...


----------



## TUGBrian

sadly that list only has 11 resorts listed as "affiliated"

I sent off an email to a DRI contact I have asking for some assistance, will let you know how that develops!


----------



## Zephyr88

Found something more substantial in the Securities and Exchange document that DRI filed when it recently went public:  
http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/d...011x10k.htm#s0D1A1E5918F6D44CBE4547A94E4779A3

On page 12 is a list of all the *DRI Branded and Managed Resorts*.
(The Monarch acquisition occurred after the filing, so they aren't on the list.)

On page 18 is a list of all the Affiliated Resorts.

Have fun...


----------



## TUGBrian

strong work!

I count 72 "branded and managed" resorts in that list.

the rest come under the "affiliated" list...that is probably as good as we are going to get!


----------



## TUGBrian

going through these now and found an issue.

within TUG i find two identical Royal palm beach resort pages...both with current and valid info (same rci/ii codes)...but with much different reviews.  one has 7, the other has 30+

are there two phases to this resort?  or is this just a big snafu and I need to combine them?


----------



## Zephyr88

TUGBrian said:


> strong work!
> 
> I count 72 "branded and managed" resorts in that list.
> 
> the rest come under the "affiliated" list...that is probably as good as we are going to get!



Thanks.  Looks like there should be 72 from the list plus 9 from the recent acquisition of the Pacific Monarch resorts:

• Cabo Azul Resort in San Jose del Cabo, Mexico
• Cancun Resort in Las Vegas, NV
• Cedar Breaks Lodge & Spa in Brian Head, UT
• Desert Isle of Palm Springs in Palm Springs, CA
• Palm Canyon Resort & Spa in Palm Springs, CA
• Riviera Beach & Spa Resort in Capistrano Beach, CA
• Riviera Shores Resort in Capistrano Beach, CA
• Riviera Oaks Resort & Racquet Club in Ramona, CA
• Tahoe Seasons Resort in South Lake Tahoe, CA


----------



## TUGBrian

also found a possible dupe for Roundhouse resort...thoughts?


----------



## TUGBrian

nm, found crags


----------



## TUGBrian

this will have to be a work in progress, looots of updating to do =)

were up to about 50 now!


----------



## TUGBrian

ok, believe I got most of them ( I left off the ones that appear to be marinas/boat slips in europe, i found this a bit odd)


----------



## VegasBella

Looks like the list is still missing the ones acquired from Monarch Grand Vacations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian

doh, see those now in the thread...adding


----------



## TUGBrian

I do note on the website that the "desert isle of palm springs" is labeled as "affiliated" despite being in the group of MGV resorts?

note - same with Tahoe Seasons

both also retain their private websites where all of hte other MGV resort links are dead.


----------



## pedro47

Good job Brian !!!!


----------



## Zephyr88

Thanks for updating the DRI resorts!


----------



## VegasBella

Yes! Much better! Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apheartsong

*Golden Eagle/Historic Crags Lodge*

I don't see Golden Eagle/Crags Lodge in Estes Park, CO listed under the Diamond Resorts.


----------



## johnrsrq

*new affiliates for Club points exchange in Australia*

there are nuances in Diamonds club system. Some affiliates are exchangeable within the US collection  (and other collections) with a 13 month window, other are not. Most non-managed do not have short stay,midweek check in discounts.

Within the club, global reservations using points.   



> New Affiliates in Sydney, Australia
> We have expanded your destination portfolio with 3 new affiliates in Australia, covering its largest city, Sydney; home to the Harbor Bridge and Opera House. In addition to the new location, the Club affiliated hotels will be your very first casino-hotel experience offering. While staying at any of the 3 new hotels you can join a unique, complimentary rewards program, Absolute Rewards, designed with game players in mind.
> 
> The new casino-hotels include:
> 
> The Star – Astral Residences
> 
> The Star – Astral Tower
> 
> The Star – The Darling


TUG BBS Alert
Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.

If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error.

I tried to attach the 2015-16 Annual Global Reservation directory which lists all- making the file complete--the error message was that TUG didn't get a security token- I think the file is too large


----------



## Bill4728

TUGBrian said:


> I do note on the website that the "desert isle of palm springs" is labeled as "affiliated" despite being in the group of MGV resorts?
> 
> note - same with Tahoe Seasons
> 
> both also retain their private websites where all of the other MGV resort links are dead.





> Originally Posted by from the MGV info page
> Monarch Grand Vacations currently manages as stand alone and MGV locations:
> 
> · Riviera Beach & Spa Resort - I & II (Dana Point, CA)
> 
> · Riviera Oaks Resort & Racquet Club (North San Diego County, CA)
> 
> · Palm Canyon Resort & Spa (Palm Springs, CA)
> 
> · Riviera Shores Resort (Dana Point, CA)
> 
> Monarch Grand Vacations exclusive locations
> 
> · Cancun Resort (Las Vegas, NV)
> 
> · Cabo Azul Resort (San Jose de Cabos, Mexico.)
> 
> Monarch Grand Vacations location (not managed by MGV)
> 
> · Cedar Breaks Lodge & Spa (Brians Head, UT)
> 
> · Desert Isle of Palm Springs (Palm Springs)
> 
> · Tahoe Seasons Resort (South Lake Tahoe)


So there are three resorts where not "monarch grand" MGV resorts but affiliates of MGV 

Now that MGV is part of DRI I'm not sure where those three resorts fit in.

Sorry


----------



## TUGBrian

yea, definately a nice flux many of these resorts are in in terms of how they should be branded.  im a bit fuzzy on it myself.  hoping that DRI owners can come up with a consensus that makes it easy for all to decipher!

per uploading of the file...the limit on files is like 3mb now...how big is it?

you can email it to tug@tug2.net if its under say 20megs


----------



## johnrsrq

TUGBrian said:


> yea, definately a nice flux many of these resorts are in in terms of how they should be branded.  im a bit fuzzy on it myself.  hoping that DRI owners can come up with a consensus that makes it easy for all to decipher!
> 
> per uploading of the file...the limit on files is like 3mb now...how big is it?
> 
> you can email it to tug@tug2.net if its under say 20megs



done! It would be helpful for DRI people to reference
 this easily. Thank you.


----------



## RuralEngineer

*# of resorts*

per latest investor update there are 93 managed resorts and 313 affiliated resorts.


----------



## TUGBrian

got those files you emailed and have uploaded them to TUG.

I put the links in the FAQ sticky...you are welcome to use the links in posts you find helpful though!


----------



## johnrsrq

TUGBrian said:


> got those files you emailed and have uploaded them to TUG.
> 
> I put the links in the FAQ sticky...you are welcome to use the links in posts you find helpful though!



Thank you.

*I've sent one more file relating to US Member benefits 2015/6 which compliment the other files. TIA*.

 The other European and other (?) , I have no access to but If some does please copy it as a pdf so that others can understand that program.

Thank you- it saves time as I seem to have to tediously search for it on DRI's site.


----------



## TUGBrian

I did not get a 3rd email John?


----------



## johnrsrq

TUGBrian said:


> I did not get a 3rd email John?




ok, sent it again. Hopefully ...


----------



## TUGBrian

got two copies this time =)


----------



## TUGBrian

uploaded the 3rd doc, and included it in the faq post.


----------



## nuwermj

@TUGBrian Brian I don't think Teton Club is a Diamond resort. I've never seen any references to it as a Diamond location. It's listed as a club "affiliate." I think it's a Raintree resort.


----------



## TUGBrian

no problem, ive removed the dri moniker from that resort.


----------



## MickeyBlue

Found the answer.


----------



## TUGBrian

udpated list to show current DRI branded resorts in list 1, and "hilton vacation club" resorts in list two...for easy reference.


----------

